# Marineland 11 inch led bar



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought the marineland half moon 10 gallon. I also bought the 11 inch led lighting. I am hoping this light bar is sufficient for plant growth? If need to be I can use the led lamp that came with the tank and the bar if it isn't.

Is the 11 inch led bar sufficient for plant growth?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is the tank now. I'll take another picture once settled.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here it is with the stock lights and the bar I bought. Finally starting to clear up.


----------

